# How and Confusicism And Religion Influenced Architecture in Asain Countries?



## Benmc (May 22, 2005)

Hello

Would anyone have any opinions on how religion or more specifically confucisism influenced Modern Architecture in Asian Countries/Cities?

For example the only thing i can think of is Feng Shui and the numebr 8 in story levels and buildings etc.
Sumbit photos as examples also if you wish.

Cheers


----------

